# Red show jacket for 4-H in English classes?



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Hi! I know this seems like a.stupid question but...I've heard from one person that you shouldnt wear the color red (jacket) while showing in english classes for 4-h? can anyone tell me if its allowed or not
THANKS ABUNCH!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Red hunt coats are worn by Hunt Masters in the hunt field or by individuals that have represented the US team at the Olympics. They are unacceptable in the show ring unless you have received one while competing in the Olympics. Acceptable coat colors are black, navy, gray, and green (or any varying shades of those colors).


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

countercanter said:


> Red hunt coats are worn by Hunt Masters in the hunt field or by individuals that have represented the US team at the Olympics. They are unacceptable in the show ring unless you have received one while competing in the Olympics. Acceptable coat colors are black, navy, gray, and green (or any varying shades of those colors).


thank you!


----------

